# I canNOT concentrate!



## EdinNO (Jun 15, 2006)

I can't get my mind on work! Can you???

Due to the PE results, the fact that I am leaving this job AND the fact that I don't care for the arrogant attitudes at my company, I just can't bring myself to get any work done.

Ed


----------



## civengPE (Jun 15, 2006)

Ed,

You should take an early lunch and drive accross the big pond to check the mail!!!


----------



## cdhanners (Jun 15, 2006)

I can't get a damn thing done. All I do is check this forum and search of NC Lic#31869. That number will be stuck in my head for the rest of my life, maybe it will be mine. :suicide:


----------



## EdinNO (Jun 15, 2006)

civ,

That might not be a bad idea. But, if I cross that pond again, I ain't commin' back! 

Besides, my wife is home most of the time (she works, but has an office set up at home). I will have her check the mail.

Ed


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jun 15, 2006)

I'm worthless these past few days myself. I've been spamming this site hard.

I was supposed to be putting together erosion/sediment control permits for a couple jobs this week, and have just now finished one.

My productivity is hurting.


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 15, 2006)

me either..


----------



## singlespeed (Jun 15, 2006)

Yeah, it's incredible how the thought of the mail has completely wiped out my enthusiasm and ability to concentrate. 

I haven't been in such a sorry state since my dog died :true:


----------



## cdhanners (Jun 15, 2006)

Some other people should be gitting results by now. It's 11:30 here on the east coast. Any news from any other states??


----------



## civengPE (Jun 15, 2006)

Hey ed. What time does your mail person (pc) come by?


----------



## EdinNO (Jun 15, 2006)

I'm not sure when it comes here. We are central time for those other than civeng123. 

I called my wife. She has an 11:30 appointment, but said she would check the mail before she leaves. She says the mail could possibly get there by that time.

Ed


----------



## VTskier (Jun 15, 2006)

I've been doing mostly busy type work as I'm having a hard time concentrating. It would be useless to do any real work. I'm in VT (in case you can't gleam that from my handle) and my mail doesn't come until anywhere from 1400 - 1730 hrs. gotta ways to go but I don't think anything is going to get here until tomorrow.


----------



## statedogg (Jun 15, 2006)

Yeah I am pretty useless right now too. If I passed I may have an extended lunch. If I failed there may be no need to come back today. I'd be to mad to get anything done.


----------



## EdinNO (Jun 15, 2006)

I called my wife (again) to see if the mail came. I asked her to stalk the mail man. She said I was stalking her by calling so much.

She is going to check on the way out to her appointment. The mail may not have gotten there yet, though.

Ed


----------



## cdhanners (Jun 15, 2006)

When ever I mention it to my wife she just roles her eyes, we'll see what she does when I finally pass :bow: :bow:


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 15, 2006)

i havent spoken to my wife in years...

I dont like to interrupt her


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jun 15, 2006)

> I'm in VT (in case you can't gleam that from my handle) and my mail doesn't come until anywhere from 1400 - 1730 hrs.  gotta ways to go but I don't think anything is going to get here until tomorrow.


Yeah, what's with the mail here? It's gotten to my place anytime between 11 - 4.

I live a town away from the gigantic post office in White River Junction where apparently all the mail in the state passes through. So hopefully whenever it gets there, I'll see it the next day.

The funny thing is that I'm working on erosion control plans and permit applications this week. It's the thing my boss would have me stamp because I'm environmental and he's civil. And it's the waiting to find out if I get that stamp that's killing my productivity.


----------



## EdinNO (Jun 15, 2006)

DANG GONNIT!!!!

Mail, but not the PE results!!!!

Maybe tomorrow? :dunno: I can't take it any more!!!!


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jun 15, 2006)

Sorry dude. I'll be home in about 5 hours, I'll check then.

My hands were shaking at the wheel as I turned onto my street last night in anticipation.


----------



## Seajay (Jun 15, 2006)

Same reaction from my wife along with "I'm surprised you're obsessing over that test. " Come on...I study my a$$ off for this frickin thing. Where's da love? :angry:


----------



## EdinNO (Jun 15, 2006)

:lmao:

When my wife called to tell me that the results didn't make it, my hand was shaking so much that I could hardly get my hand in my pocket to answer my cell phone. Then I had trouble opening it.

What a wuss I am!

Ed


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jun 15, 2006)

^ I'm a fellow wuss then apparently. :true:


----------



## cdhanners (Jun 15, 2006)

When Lic#31869 finally showes up on the NC site, I think I will be affraid to search for my name. I will proably have to call and ask my wife to check, I just know I will be shaking like a leaf.


----------



## Seajay (Jun 15, 2006)

If I pass, I wonder what I'll be able to do with my HP 33S? Considering I spent my entire college education and career using a HP48GX, I am going back to it. Maybe I can MacGyver h43r: a wicked cool cypher lock for my outside basement door? Where are my results?!!! :brick:


----------



## cdhanners (Jun 15, 2006)

I am going to toss mine in the air and empty by Benelli on it with #6 shot. I wonder how long I can keep it in the air. ;guns;


----------



## Seajay (Jun 15, 2006)

I'd think it vaporize like a clay pigeon? Damn you HP and your addictive RPN!


----------



## cdhanners (Jun 15, 2006)

I wonder if HP will repair it under warranty?


----------



## EdinNO (Jun 15, 2006)

Man, HP makes a solid calculator. I think it would go unscathed!


----------



## Seajay (Jun 15, 2006)

Given enough cordite and buckshot...anything's probability of survival drops to zero.... ;guns;


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jun 15, 2006)

I had a glitzy TI-83 graphing calc in college, followed by a TI-86 in grad school.

I had an old Casio scientific calc from high school that I kept around at work because I didn't care if it got destroyed at a job site.

When it came time to get a calculator for the PE, I picked a Casio 115-fx MS Plus.

It was more sophisticated than my old one from high school but the keys, display, and logic were generally the same. I was happy I didn't have to familiarize myself with something totally new.

The funny thing is that the one I got in HS was like $25 in 1996. The newer, better was only $15 in 2006. Amazing how the technology comes along.


----------



## Kipper (Jun 15, 2006)

I'm with you Enviro, I favor the TI and Casio.

I always thought that showed my age though. Or I am just cheap.

[SIZE=21pt]Ready to Party!!!![/SIZE]

:beerchug

:drunk:


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 15, 2006)

an HP 33 should sell nicely on ebay...I hope thats what I will be doing with mine!


----------



## cdhanners (Jun 15, 2006)

Where is the joy in that? Selling on ebay.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jun 15, 2006)

I preferred TI graphing calculators, and Casio scientific calculators. (But not the other way around!!!)

I just found them to be very functional and user friendly. And durable. I've had my old Casio for 10+ years, and I've taken it all over in the field with me.

I still think the worst sound in the world though, is the sound of a TI faling off a desk and the batteries exploding out of the back of it. And then the pained look on the owner as he wonders if it will turn on anymore.


----------



## EdinNO (Jun 15, 2006)

I got the Casio 115 because I read good reports about it. I also read the HP33 was not so good- and I am an HP guy (HP48SX from about 15 years ago).

My wife must have thought I was losing it, but didn't say anything. I bought a second $15 Casio so I could have a spare at the test. At first I told her I wasn't going to open it so I could return it if it wasn't needed. How silly is that? A $15 calculator and I need to return it??? 

Eventually, I opened it so I could use one at work and leave one in the study brief case.

Ed


----------



## Kipper (Jun 15, 2006)

I don't know. I always liked that sound as long as it was not mine.

Course I'm a sadistic, sick, garage moniker, bastard.

:bad:


----------



## Seajay (Jun 15, 2006)

I don't know about anyone else but the SOLVE feature on the HP saved me some wicked time with some of the bigger equations (i.e. the general form of the lateral earth pressure coefficient)..... :blink: Seems like a random post now because I had to step away from the workstation...


----------



## SCPE (Jun 15, 2006)

I cant take it anymore. I have been obsessed over results for about the past week. I dont care anymore (i really do). Please ELSES put me out of my misery before the weekend. :tone:


----------



## Seajay (Jun 15, 2006)

:brick: This is so not pop music..... :kick:


----------



## DVINNY (Jun 15, 2006)

I am not getting too anxious to do anything as well.

I got alot finished this morning, but knowing mail is probably in my mailbox has me SPAZZIN!!!!!!


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jun 15, 2006)

> My wife must have thought I was losing it, but didn't say anything. I bought a second $15 Casio so I could have a spare at the test. At first I told her I wasn't going to open it so I could return it if it wasn't needed. How silly is that? A $15 calculator and I need to return it???


I bought two of the same model as well. For an extra $15, it was worth it for the piece of mind in case my primary one took a major dump on test day.


----------



## cdhanners (Jun 15, 2006)

I did take two 33s into the exam, and the battery did begin to bad on one. :true: I would always recomend a backup!!!


----------



## DVINNY (Jun 15, 2006)

NOTHING in my mailbox today.


----------



## EdinNO (Jun 15, 2006)

The thing that I think made her think I was crazy is that I was seriously gonna return a $15 calculator if I didn't need it. I mean, we're only living on engineer's salaries, but I think we can handle the extra $15!! 

Ed


----------



## WarEagleEngr (Jun 15, 2006)

Funny! I did the same thing, but decided to keep it anyway and use it at the office.


----------



## EdinNO (Jun 15, 2006)

I kept mine as well. Its in the office too!


----------



## Seajay (Jun 15, 2006)

Mine is on my desk....mocking me.... :lmao:


----------



## Kipper (Jun 15, 2006)

> NOTHING in my mailbox today.


Sorry man. Maybe tomorrow 

I am not expecting mine until Saturday. :brick:


----------



## Seajay (Jun 16, 2006)

:blink: Alright, so it 0800, I'm at work and all I can think about is my frackin test results! This sucks :violin: I would REALLY like to have this behind me pass/fail/whatever. I do believe tonight will require some libational self-medication to reduce the angst :drunk:


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jun 16, 2006)

I carpooled to work this morning, and got in 15 minutes early. I've been on here the whole time. :whatever:


----------



## VTskier (Jun 16, 2006)

> The thing that I think made her think I was crazy is that I was seriously gonna return a $15 calculator if I didn't need it. I mean, we're only living on engineer's salaries, but I think we can handle the extra $15!!
> Ed





> I didn't buy a second calculator but did buy extra batteries the day before the test. I ended up not needing them so I returned them the day after the test. Maybe $10 but what was I going to do with the batteries? They'd probably be dead when I did need them. :true:


----------

